# Fertigteich einbauen



## Talent (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo Forumfreunde,

ich möchte morgen einen Fertigteich (kleine Version s. Anhang) eingraben und stelle mir seit einiger Zeit einige Fragen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben 

1. Wie weit lasse ich den Rand rausschauen?
2. Muss ich Splitt unterschütten?
3. Ich lese in Foren immer, dass ich keinen Filter brauche, wenn ich keine Fische einsetzen möchte. Dann brauche ich auch keine Pumpe oder? (Verzeiht meine Unkenntnis)
 
4. Soll ich zunächst nur Wasser einfüllen oder gleich lehmigen Sand (habe ich gelesen) und ein paar Pflanzen setzen?

Da ich die nächsten Tage wahrscheinlich eh erst mal mit graben beschäftigt bin, werden alle Tipps noch rechtzeitig gelesen  

Vorab lieben Dank für ein paar Hilfen


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich einbauen*



			
				Talent schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wie weit lasse ich den Rand rausschauen?
> 2. Muss ich Splitt unterschütten?
> 3. Ich lese in Foren immer, dass ich keinen Filter brauche, wenn ich keine Fische einsetzen möchte. Dann brauche ich auch keine Pumpe oder? (Verzeiht meine Unkenntnis)



Hallo "Talent" (eine Namesangabe wäre schön ... allein wegen der Anrede ...)

zu Deinen Fragen:
zu 1.) Die höchste Erhebung des Randes Deines Teiches braucht nur unwesentlich (1-2 cm reichen) über den den Teich umgebenden Boden herausragen. Fast wichtiger als die Frage nach der Höhe des Randes ist die Frage nach der Beschaffenheit der Umgebung. Kann das Wasser dort gut ablaufen? Nicht dass Dir bei starkem Regen der umgebende Boden in den Teich gespült wird. Leichtes Gefälle vom Teich weg wäre bestimmt nicht von Nachteil
zu 2.) brauchst Du unserer Meinung nach nicht. Sand als Untergrund reicht aus, derselbe Sand, mit denen Du die Ränder einschlemmst. Hat Dein Teich wirklich ein Volumen von 300 ltr.? Dann würde sogar eine 5cm Sandschicht ausreichen ...
zu 3.) Nein, ohne Filter brauchst Du auch nicht unbedingt eine Pumpe. Ob allerdings bei 300ltr. Inhalt das Wasser nicht innerhalb kurzer Zeit ganz veralgt ist, wagen wir nicht einzuschätzen. Wie Du bestimmt hier schon nachgelesen hast: Viele eingesetzte Pflanzen helfen da deutlich um Algenbildung zu verrringern.


----------



## jochen (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich einbauen*

Hallo Talent,

herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum,

den Anworten von ludwig ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen... 

stell doch bei deinen Teichbau einige Bilder hier ein, dann kann euch besser geholfen werden.

Nett wäre es wenns du uns deinen Namen verraten würdest, machen wir hier eigentlich alle so...

viel Spaß beim Buddeln und natürlich hier im Forum,

bei Fragen immer her damit, hier wird geholfen.


----------



## Talent (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich einbauen*

Hallo,

vielen lieben Dank für die schnellen Antworten, die mir weiterhelfen. 

Das mit dem Gefälle weg vom Teich hört sich schon schlüssig an, ist auch glaube ich gewährleistet. 

Ich bin mir mit den 300l nicht sicher, weil ich das so schlecht einschätzen kann. Ich habe mal als Vergleich unser Aquarium genommen...  

Mein ältester Sohn und ich haben heute schon mal kräftig gebuddelt. Und sieh da, ich kann die Wanne schon fast einsetzen. Im Moment gewittert es bei uns, da sind die Bauarbeiten erst mal gestoppt. Bei unseren Ausgrabungen sind wir erst mal auf eine Betonplatte gestoßen, die den Eingang zur Kanalisation abdeckt. Ein erstes Foto existiert nun, gerne lasse ich euch an der Schufterei teilhaben   

Schöne Grüße aus dem Taunus

Christian


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich einbauen*



			
				Talent schrieb:
			
		

> Bei unseren Ausgrabungen sind wir erst mal auf eine Betonplatte gestoßen, die den Eingang zur Kanalisation abdeckt.



Hallo Christian,

ist schon ärgerlich, wenn man mitten in den Arbeiten ist, festzustellen, dass man einen neuen Platz suchen muss und die Grabungen von vorne beginnen darf   

Wenn es Dich interessieren sollte, wieviel Volumen Dein Teich nun wirklich hat, fällt mir nur die "Eimer-Methode" ein. Wenn Du ihn das erste Mal befüllst, das Wasser vorher in einen Haushaltseimer (10ltr.) oder eine Gartengiesskanne laufen lassen und dann hineinschütten. Bei dem von Dir geschätzten Volumen dürfte dies nicht so viel Mühe machen.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Teicheinbau .... vor allem keine versteckten Kanaldeckel oder ähnliche Hinternisse mehr.


----------



## Talent (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fertigteich einbauen*

Hallo Ludwig,

war nicht ganz so ärgerlich, der Kanaldeckel zwang uns nur um 10 cm zur Seite. Und wir stießen gleich bei den ersten Spatenstichen drauf. Daher hält sich mein Unmut in Grenzen. Ich hatte es mir etwas schlimmer vorgestellt das Loch zu buddeln und bin eigentlich erstaunt, dass wir es an einem Mittag hingekriegt haben. : 
Zumal ich im Vorfeld überlegt hatte, ob ich nicht einen Minibagger mieten soll. Aber das wäre im Rückblick mit "Kanonen nach Spatzen geschossen".  

Grüße

Christian


----------

